

IPhone launch: September 21st - jakewavelabs
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/26/att-vacation-blackout-further-affirms-next-iphones-september-21-launch-date/

======
_debug_
I wonder how the recently-acquired Samsung mindshare will affect this
particular iPhone's sales. I imagine the die hard fans will purchase the
latest version with an increased sense that Apple is the righteous"original"
and the best way to spend money on a phone, like always, while there will be a
minority who have taken a look at the Samsung Galaxy S2 or even the S3 and
would actually pause to do a side-by-side comparison. I hope that the latter
category of consumer increases and dents iPhone sales.

------
dmishe
I wish they launch unlocked version simulatenosly this time. Last year it was
just a month, but still, I am sure they can do better.

